# Taking B12 is making me seriousssly tired.



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Anyone know why this is happening? I thought it was supposed to make you energetic.


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

I haven't taken a milti-vitamin in years, but I noticed that since I've starting taking them again as of 4 days ago I find myself taking quick naps during the day. My sleep cycle went from 1am-7am to 2am-10am I'm sleeping later and finding it harder to get out of bed in the morning.

I'm not 100% its related, but seems to much of a coincidence.


----------



## sgx53e (Dec 7, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> Anyone know why this is happening? I thought it was supposed to make you energetic.


How sure are you its the B12? Do you sleep fine without it? What brand are you using? Maybe the excipients used in binding the pill don't agree with you.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> Anyone know why this is happening? I thought it was supposed to make you energetic.


Is this before or after you started taking phenelzine?

lol


----------



## cazmayov (Dec 2, 2012)

you are not alone


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

i heard some good stuff about* B6*.
there must be a difference between them ?

*Vitamin B6*: This vitamin is important for the resistance and digestion. It also plays a role in the formation of red blood cells and ensures proper functioning of the nervous system.

*Vitamin B12*: This vitamin is necessary for the production of red blood cells and for the adequate functioning of the nervous system. For inclusion in the body, this vitamin is dependent on a substance, Intrinsic Factor (IF) called. This substance is produced in the stomach. Vitamin B12 is unique in the sense that it is the only water-soluble vitamin is produced in the body is stored.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Your better off getting vitamins from berries etc rather than synthetically


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably not the B12. Actually very little B12 gets absorbed into your body from a pill. That's why some people get B12 injections.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Probably not the B12. Actually very little B12 gets absorbed into your body from a pill. That's why some people get B12 injections.


I was feeling run down and so I had my doc give me a B12 shot, which did absolutely nothing for me except give me a sore arm.

Sounds odd, but I find that I have better results when I take my vitamins before bed at night. For some reason I actually sleep better and wake up feeling more alert. Just an idea for those who take them in the morning, maybe give it a try.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

alittleunwell said:


> I was feeling run down and so I had my doc give me a B12 shot, which did absolutely nothing for me except give me a sore arm.


 B12 really only helps if you are B12 deficient. It is more common in older people. Not many young people are B12 deficient unless they are vegetarians. Athletes get B12 injections to cover for the fact that they are getting steroid injections.


----------

